# banana wine recipe



## hounddawg (Jan 20, 2017)

I must have over looked it, my computer is in the shop so I'm using a dang blame it tablet, my brother that went to bagbad at the very first wave has ask me to make him a banana wine being dim i SAID sure no problem, but now I need a recipe for a good resipe with much banana flavor... Please help
Dawg


----------



## bkisel (Jan 21, 2017)

Will be following this thread... Hope to be making a banana wine myself. Need to decide whether or not to jump in and make a 6 gallon batch or to first make a smaller batch. Since I tarted this hobby four years ago I've only made 6 gallon batches. For your first batch, how much banana wine are you going to make?

Good luck!


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 21, 2017)

6 gallons,,
DAWG




bkisel said:


> Will be following this thread... Hope to be making a banana wine myself. Need to decide whether or not to jump in and make a 6 gallon batch or to first make a smaller batch. Since I tarted this hobby four years ago I've only made 6 gallon batches. For your first batch, how much banana wine are you going to make?
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 21, 2017)

15lbs banana cut into 1inch chips
10lbs sugar. Recipe for 5gallons, add water up to 5 GALLONS
1tbsp,yeast entergizer
1/2 tsp pectic enzymes
5tbsp acid blend
1/2 ttsp wine tanning
1packett yeast,,, Montrachet/ or k,1v,1116
10campten tablets, 5 , 24 hours before adding yeast,, 5 at bottling time
Use metal pot to ferment in an glass carboy for every racking 
And b7lk aging, bananas stick to plastic

Dawg


----------



## bkisel (Jan 21, 2017)

I would have thought more like 25-30 pounds of banana and cut back on the acid blend, no?


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 22, 2017)

yep that waswhat i waswondering, that recipe is a EC KRAUS recipe, butv banana'sarelight in flavor so as you said it sounds like it needed more ruit, but i never gave the acid blend athought, that mck would be way t tart wouldnt it,
DAWG




QUOTE=bkisel;635886]I would have thought more like 25-30 pounds of banana and cut back on the acid blend, no?[/QUOTE]


----------



## bkisel (Jan 22, 2017)

hounddawg said:


> yep that waswhat i waswondering, that recipe is a EC KRAUS recipe, butv banana'sarelight in flavor so as you said it sounds like it needed more ruit, but i never gave the acid blend athought, that mck would be way t tart wouldnt it,
> DAWG
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I was thinking that bananas were a high acid fruit but a quick check indicates that they are not. So, now acid blend amount looks reasonable to me.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 22, 2017)

thank you for any an all help. i read where banana must sticks to plastic an must bescraped off daily, sinceall my fermenters are foodgrade plastic i think i will try to ferment in a 6&1/2 glass carboy, but i sure hate to think off cleaning it up later, my brother is very lucky i like him..
DAWG




QUOTE=bkisel;635978][/QUOTE]

I was thinking that bananas were a high acid fruit but a quick check indicates that they are not. So, now acid blend amount looks reasonable to me.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Whitehrs (Jan 23, 2017)

Watching this myself. What about oak. Will the banana clear? I'm sure it will be tuff to clear. I'm sticking to this one. sounds good.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 25, 2017)

OK a side from doubling the bsanana amount, and changing from six gallon to ten gallon, I am debating on adding either. A fare amount of mango or pine apple so the wine will have a complex flavor not just. Creamey favor, I want a banana wine not a banana smoothie Taste, and at least five pounds of golden raisins. So mango or pine apple, listen any advice is very much needed by me, a banana qover load flavor will be a disaster I believe, I do know golden raisins, mango an/or pineapple dose commplamint banana, I need to learn from your. Failures and from your triumphs. This has nothing to do with, money, time nor anything but pleasing my younger brother, the reason off coining from 6 gallon to 10 to 12 gallonsiis I wish to make him a life time supply in one shot, cons is onß huge chance at failure, but life is like a box of. Chocolates,, right, lol I still holp to start a plum and a dragon blood, but after many hardship I have taken to what's left of my heart that do all you can for family and true friends, of course if any of you feel abventurise I'd be happy to sell my brother to you very cheap or even pay you to. Take him,, lol,, well I can hope yes?.. But straight up I'll not start any thing till February 10th in order together and evauluate all sujustions, please one an all long timers. An newbies any thing could help,
Remember I am attempting a decent wine not a smoothing,
Put bluntly I Need All Of Yawl Please,,,,,,
HoundDawg,,,
From My Heart, Thank You,
RIchard,,,,,e


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 25, 2017)

Dang I can't wait to get my laptop outta the shop tomorrow, using this tablet is driving me nutts,,,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 27, 2017)

For a banana wine six gallon does 25lbs banana, 5lbs golden raisin, an pineapple concentrate. Doese this sound feasible
Dawg


----------



## Battleox (Dec 17, 2018)

Whitehrs said:


> Watching this myself. What about oak. Will the banana clear? I'm sure it will be tuff to clear. I'm sticking to this one. sounds good.



Isn’t too tough to clear as long as your racking it off appropriately


----------



## Chris Pittock (Feb 7, 2019)

How is yours going?

All the recipes I've read say to simmer the bananas in water for 45 minutes before straining into a fermenter. With all the fruit wines I've made up until now I've just fermented the fruit and juices, etc. in a fermentation bin for 3 to 5 days and then strained into a glass demijohn (1 UK Gallon) to ferment out.

Does anyone have a view on which technique is best for bananas?

BTW - I plan to use 2 kg (4.4lb) per UK gallon.


----------



## PhilDarby (Feb 7, 2019)

Banana is a weird fruit most flavours linked to bananas are hard to pull off, I have made several batches of banana wine, using different ideas, banana ferments very fast it also drops a lot of sediment, when young it looks like brown mud, but clears very fast, it drops small white, or brownish white particles for months, similar to mango, due to the fact that bananas never have a taste of bananas, in most situations, whether it be sweets (candy type) or, whatever, I spied a commercial drink called banana beer in the Uk and read the label, the commercial brewers of this drink have done the only thing that i have discovered to work well and have utilised banana flavouring, intended for food / drink, this for me worked quite well, you only need a few mls per gallon, to get a flavour and smell of banana, you dont need huge amounts of bananas to influence the ferment either, also, the skin of bananas contains amylase i suspect, which is what turns normal bananas, gradually brown and from containing mainly starches into mainly sugars, so a small amount, of the batch should contain bananas, with skin on sliced up into small, slices (these should not be boiled) the amylaze in the skin turns the starches present in bananas into fermentable sugars, the last batch I made at approx 18 abv was fermented and cleared with 6 weeks, I added some grapes to try and achieve a banana brandy kind of flavour, as stated I finished off with banana food flavouring,early in its life banana wine looks like its fit for the bin and looks cloudy and muddy like a brownish gloup, you also get, lots of pulp at the top and bottom, but, it clears very well, after its first racking, in fact the transformation is quite miraculous, that`s my experiences any how.

This is a link indirecly to my recipie I used for one I submitted ages ago.

https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/bangin-banana.49524/

Tasting notes

https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/march-2015-wine-of-the-month-club.49064/#post556705

The reicpie, you may need to scroll down a bit.


In addition bananas seem to thicken the finished drink, which effectively adds mouth feel, some home brewers, I have read about add small amounts of bananas to their wine for this reason alone. From what I read bananas, also, contain 40 % sugars (likely after conversion from starches)

Untested, but, should work, at least in theory, banana skins should aid in clearing starch hazes.


----------



## PhilDarby (Feb 7, 2019)

Chris Pittock said:


> How is yours going?
> 
> All the recipes I've read say to simmer the bananas in water for 45 minutes before straining into a fermenter. With all the fruit wines I've made up until now I've just fermented the fruit and juices, etc. in a fermentation bin for 3 to 5 days and then strained into a glass demijohn (1 UK Gallon) to ferment out.
> 
> ...



I have left some info of my experiences with bananas, as mentioned its very hard to achieve a real banana flavour I have found, when you think about it bananas themselves actually change in taste and texture, quite a bit, from plump and firm to a brown gooey mess, from past experience I have utilised and found the most effective stage is when there is small amounts of brown in the outer skin, thats about the time I would normally eat one, as that is my prefered taste, other peoples tastes may vary a bit, but, thats how I personally prefer mine.

Some evidence to back up the amylase in banana skin theory.

https://www.ijcmas.com/vol-2-10/Moiedi Sunira Paul and V. Judia Harriet Sumathy.pdf

I have also, tried steeping banana skins in finished wine (for several weeks) the flavours from the skins is readily taken up (same stage yellow skin) giving a dry banana skin kind of flavour, which is most prevalent in the after taste and which gradually recedes over the next few months of aging (you dont need huge amounts of skin to create this kind of after taste) I did this in essence to ascertain what would happen if banana skins where used to clear a starch haze. from initial testing after a few months, the flavours from the skins in my own experiment, would be negligable.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 7, 2019)

PhilDarby said:


> I have left some info of my experiences with bananas, as mentioned its very hard to achieve a real banana flavour I have found, when you think about it bananas themselves actually change in taste and texture, quite a bit, from plump and firm to a brown gooey mess, from past experience I have utilised and found the most effective stage is when there is small amounts of brown in the outer skin, thats about the time I would normally eat one, as that is my prefered taste, other peoples tastes may vary a bit, but, thats how I personally prefer mine.




I’ve found that if you use enough fruit it will taste like it’s supposed to. I don’t use peels, I freeze the fruit, dump in a bucket (with plenty of pectic enzyme) and if any liquid is desired then add some apple juice or white grape, then let thaw. Once it gets close to room temp you can add sugar and yeast.


----------



## John Pichnic (Mar 14, 2019)

dralarms said:


> I’ve found that if you use enough fruit it will taste like it’s supposed to. I don’t use peels, I freeze the fruit, dump in a bucket (with plenty of pectic enzyme) and if any liquid is desired then add some apple juice or white grape, then let thaw. Once it gets close to room temp you can add sugar and yeast.


Have you posted your banana wine recipe?


----------



## dralarms (Mar 14, 2019)

John Pichnic said:


> Have you posted your banana wine recipe?




I’ll post it in a bit


----------



## John Pichnic (Mar 14, 2019)

Thank You, I'm plotting a batch! I was thinking about using my home-grown bananas, I still might for a second run, but they are not Chiquitas they have a slight vanilla flavor and they are softer than people like when they are ripe. But they may be good for wine.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 14, 2019)

John Pichnic said:


> Thank You, I'm plotting a batch! I was thinking about using my home-grown bananas, I still might for a second run, but they are not Chiquitas they have a slight vanilla flavor and they are softer than people like when they are ripe. But they may be good for wine.




115 lbs bananas, peeled and frozen
2 gallons apple juice 
4 oz pectic enzyme 
13 lbs sugar
7 tsp fermax 
71b-1122

Another run:

57 lbs bananas 
1 1/2 gal white grape juice 
3 oz pectic enzyme 
5 lb sugar
71b-1122

This is a good one:

57 lbs bananas 
30 lbs frozen triple berry fruit (Walmart brand)
10 tablespoons pectic enzyme 
10 lb sugar
I used s different yeast on this one, it’s not as “fruit forward” as the others but tasty non the less.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 14, 2019)

Here’s a sample of the final product.


----------



## John Pichnic (Mar 14, 2019)

dralarms said:


> View attachment 53822
> Here’s a sample of the final product.


Nice, looks good, how many gallons does each batch yield?

Thanks again!


----------



## dralarms (Mar 14, 2019)

John Pichnic said:


> Nice, looks good, how many gallons does each batch yield?
> 
> Thanks again!


Depends, the batch with 115 lbs yeilded 12 gallons. If I remember correctly


----------



## bein_bein (Apr 4, 2022)

I know this is a pretty old thread, but here is the way I did my banana wine years ago. I tried blending with a peach wine but I found the banana flavor overpowered the lighter peach flavor, and by the time the banana flavor 'calmed down' the peach flavor was just a distant memory. I'll give the notes and a pic of the recipe.

Notes:Slice bananas into thin discs, leaving skins on fruit. Boiled loose in 4 1/2 qts water. Bring to boil, reduce heat, and simmer for 30 min. Pour through ferment-bag over sugar in primary fermentation vessel and stirring well to dissolve sugar, then place bag into bowl to catch drippings. Add acid blend, pectic enzyme and tannin, stirring again. When grain-bag cools, squeeze to extract as much liquid as possible and add liquid and drippings to liquor, discarding pulp. Put raisins in ferment bad and add to primary. Waited about 12 hrs then added yeast. Cover and set in warm place for seven days, stirring daily. Rack to carboy when SG reaches 1.04 Pour into secondary fermentation vessel, fit airlock, and move to cooler place, leaving undisturbed for two months. Siphon off sediment, add chopped raisins, and add water to bring to one gallon. Ferment another four months. Rack and allow to clear. Rack again and bottle. May taste after six months, but matures at two years.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 4, 2022)

bein_bein said:


> I know this is a pretty old thread, but here is the way I did my banana wine years ago. I tried blending with a peach wine but I found the banana flavor overpowered the lighter peach flavor, and by the time the banana flavor 'calmed down' the peach flavor was just a distant memory. I'll give the notes and a pic of the recipe.
> 
> Notes:Slice bananas into thin discs, leaving skins on fruit. Boiled loose in 4 1/2 qts water. Bring to boil, reduce heat, and simmer for 30 min. Pour through ferment-bag over sugar in primary fermentation vessel and stirring well to dissolve sugar, then place bag into bowl to catch drippings. Add acid blend, pectic enzyme and tannin, stirring again. When grain-bag cools, squeeze to extract as much liquid as possible and add liquid and drippings to liquor, discarding pulp. Put raisins in ferment bad and add to primary. Waited about 12 hrs then added yeast. Cover and set in warm place for seven days, stirring daily. Rack to carboy when SG reaches 1.04 Pour into secondary fermentation vessel, fit airlock, and move to cooler place, leaving undisturbed for two months. Siphon off sediment, add chopped raisins, and add water to bring to one gallon. Ferment another four months. Rack and allow to clear. Rack again and bottle. May taste after six months, but matures at two years.



THANK YOU FOR THIS!!!
I'll be starting my batch whenever the darn bananas decide to ripen. Really taking their time!
I'm toying with the idea of using some brown sugar. In primary? For back sweetening? Still thinking....


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 4, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> THANK YOU FOR THIS!!!
> I'll be starting my batch whenever the darn bananas decide to ripen. Really taking their time!
> I'm toying with the idea of using some brown sugar. In primary? For back sweetening? Still thinking....


Bananas Foster wine


----------

